# My daughter says I'm odd!



## David H (Dec 20, 2014)

My daughter called over today and I was eating Camebert cheese and Strawberry jam on crackers - she said cheese and jam on crackers - Dad you're a bit odd!
Is it really that odd, am I a 'Whacko' ( looking for support here)

Is there any strange food combination that you enjoy?
I hope I'm not the only one??


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 20, 2014)

No you are not David !    Prawns & More Prawns


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Dec 20, 2014)

David H said:


> My daughter called over today and I was eating Camebert cheese and Strawberry jam on crackers - she said cheese and jam on crackers - Dad you're a bit odd!
> Is it really that odd, am I a 'Whacko' ( looking for support here)
> 
> Is there any strange food combination that you enjoy?
> I hope I'm not the only one??



Sorry, but that's odd!


----------



## David H (Dec 20, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> No you are not David !    Prawns & More Prawns



Prawns and more Prawns don't constitute odd, 
now if you said Prawns and Nutella now that's odd?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

David, that sounds delicious!  I like toast, spread with jam, sliced bananas on top, then covered in grated cheese and melted under the grill!


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 20, 2014)

I love deep fried Brie or Camembert with cranberry sauce so I suppose that's similar!  Some savoury and sweet flavours do complement each other.  I knew someone once who was mad on bacon and banana together.  Haven't tried that one myself!


----------



## Bessiemay (Dec 20, 2014)

I love Camembert and Brie with cranberry which is almost the same thing. Has she ever tried it?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

Bessiemay said:


> I love Camembert and Brie with cranberry which is almost the same thing. Has she ever tried it?



Same here - deep-fried brie and cranberry, or just brie and cranberry, or grape, sandwiches


----------



## Bessiemay (Dec 20, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Same here - deep-fried brie and cranberry, or just brie and cranberry, or grape, sandwiches


Mmmm baked Camembert


----------



## zuludog (Dec 20, 2014)

No, I don't consider cheese & jam to be odd. For years I have been taking cheese (cheap supermarket cheddar) and strawberry or apricot jam sandwiches when I go hiking.
Funny though, I almost never eat them at home


----------



## David H (Dec 20, 2014)

Alan my daughter says you are also very odd, eating toast with jam and banana and melted grated cheese.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

David H said:


> Alan my daughter says you are also very odd, eating toast with jam and banana and melted grated cheese.
> 
> Welcome to the club!



Tell her she hasn't lived!


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't think cheese and something sweet is odd, although I do think Jam in general is extremely peculiar, never bonded with the stuff.  I have apple sauce with my cheese which the goddaughter says is the most disgusting thing ever, oh except for me eating apple slices with peanut butter which makes her gag 

Northerner I can't get behind the banana, jam and cheese I'm afraid what with banana being the fruit of the devil, and Jam the elixir of the hounds of hell, but I'm sure it's very nice


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Northerner I can't get behind the banana, jam and cheese I'm afraid what with banana being the fruit of the devil, and Jam the elixir of the hounds of hell, but I'm sure it's very nice



Actually, there was a thread on a Facebook running group about food combinations - I submitted my specialty and was surprised at the number of others who agreed with me that it was a snack of the highest calibre!


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2014)

Try battering   halloumi and then add balsamic vinegar that's heaven


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2014)

Steff said:


> Try battering   halloumi and then add balsamic vinegar that's heaven



Drooooool!


----------



## KateR (Dec 21, 2014)

I think that sounds delicious.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 21, 2014)

The food Gods (Marks & Spencer LOL) used to do a Brie & Black Grape sandwich on their sandwich bar, I used to have one for lunch most weeks when I was at work, and yes Camembert & cranberry is a standard starter on a lot of pub-chain menus.

Black pepper on strawberries, cheese with fruit-cake are common likes.


----------



## David H (Dec 21, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> oh except for me eating apple slices with peanut butter which makes her gag



Try removing the core of a 'crunchy' apple then slicing it and dipping in lemon juice.

Spread a mixture of smooth peanut butter and Nutella on the slices and sprinkle with chopped nuts.

Lay the apple slices out on a tray and freeze - when you want a healthy snack take a slice from the freezer.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Love the cheese with cranberry bits!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2014)

Medusa said:


> Love the cheese with cranberry bits!



Yes - they've got some Wensleydale with cranberry bits in the Co-op at the moment, might treat myself over Christmas, nice fr a nibble!


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 21, 2014)

Steff said:


> Try battering   halloumi and then add balsamic vinegar that's heaven



Now that sound delightful


----------



## Bloden (Dec 21, 2014)

Peanut butter and mature Cheddar...mmmm. 

Peanut butter and Nutella = edible Superglue surely.


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 21, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Peanut butter and mature Cheddar...mmmm.
> 
> Peanut butter and Nutella = edible Superglue surely.



I used to make nest cakes out of bran flakes, peanut butter and dark chocolate, they were yummy, but the goddaughter always added a blob of Nutella to hers.  Can't have Nutella in the house myself, can't resist eating it by the spoonful   chocolate and nut it's like crack!


----------



## Monica (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, I think your odd.....

My grandpa in Denmark used to eat cheese and raspberry jam sandwiches. I always thought he was odd....


----------



## Old Holborn (Dec 22, 2014)

Peanut butter and banana. Peanut Butter and Marmite. Both yummy 

 Friend of mine likes Bread and Jam sprinkled with sugar and dipped in Tea.


----------



## David H (Dec 22, 2014)

Old Holborn said:


> Peanut butter and banana. Peanut Butter and Marmite. Both yummy
> 
> Friend of mine likes Bread and Jam sprinkled with sugar and dipped in Tea.



Peanut butter and banana or nutella that's acceptable - with marmite You're odd!
*
How about this *(read it a minute ago) maple syrup spread on bread and dipped into a mug of Bovril (well they actually said Beef Tea) - that guy is not odd he's totally weird!


----------



## David H (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's more odd combinations.

*http://www.buzzfeed.com/juliapugach...nations-you-might-just-have-to-try#.swB9BB1QB*


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 23, 2014)

Cheese (preferably Canadian Cheddar or other super-strong cheese) with apple, or with Marmite, or with tartare sauce for me.

For a packed lunch, I like Hawaiian Rolls (ham, cheese and pineapple, probably with a bit of tartare sauce again).

Heinz used to do a pineapple ketchup which was lovely on bacon sarnies.


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 23, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> Cheese (preferably Canadian Cheddar or other super-strong cheese) with apple, or with Marmite, or with tartare sauce for me.
> 
> For a packed lunch, I like Hawaiian Rolls (ham, cheese and pineapple, probably with a bit of tartare sauce again).
> 
> Heinz used to do a pineapple ketchup which was lovely on bacon sarnies.



I quite like the idea of pineapple ketchup


----------



## Caroline (Dec 26, 2014)

David H said:


> My daughter called over today and I was eating Camebert cheese and Strawberry jam on crackers - she said cheese and jam on crackers - Dad you're a bit odd!
> Is it really that odd, am I a 'Whacko' ( looking for support here)
> 
> Is there any strange food combination that you enjoy?
> I hope I'm not the only one??



when is the baby due? And no you are not odd, well no odder than the rest of us


----------



## Cat1964 (Dec 26, 2014)

My family think I'm odd because I can't have potatoes and beans on the same plate! Or if I have scrambled eggs on toast, I can't have the scrambled eggs touching the toast. As they say, nothing queer as folks!!!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 28, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> My family think I'm odd because I can't have potatoes and beans on the same plate! Or if I have scrambled eggs on toast, I can't have the scrambled eggs touching the toast. As they say, nothing queer as folks!!!



Its a good job we are all different !


----------



## Maryanne29 (Dec 29, 2014)

For those of us that like cheese and sweet stuff, have you tried the Wensleydale with sticky toffee in Sainsburys? It is heaven! Not cheap but worth it.


----------

